# A Week's Worth of Tails and Scales at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

**** Savings Alert: 25% Below Average Rate ***​*

*Annual FEBRUARY Fishing Special
2018*

*1-888-677-4868*

*Weekday Rates:* Mon. thru Thur.
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

*Weekend Rates:* Fri. / Sat. / Sun.
(Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full- days of fishing; Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 736.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 600.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 564.00 Per Guest​
*Your Bay Flats Lodge "2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Specialâ€ Package Includes* (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

_*Disclaimer:*
â€¢	Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full-days of fishing - Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart.
â€¢	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
â€¢	Offer only valid for February 2018, dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips)._

_____________________________________________________________________

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
October 6, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
Whether young or old, novice or salty veteran, or even a first-time visitor to the lodge, this past weekâ€™s Bay Flats customers have had a lot to talk about upon their return home. Everyone has been catching fish this week, and it seems like things only continue to get better, if thatâ€™s even imaginable. With as many different guests that weâ€™ve seen this week, weâ€™ve seen just about as many different types of fish being caught. Sure, the mainstream fish - speckled trout, redfish, and an occasional flounder - have been showing up in numbers, but this past weekâ€™s guests also managed black drum, tripletail, channel cats, alligator gar, and even Spanish mackerel. Itâ€™s been a busy week, to say the least, but all in all a very fun and exciting time for everyone!

The trout have been accepting offerings of both live and artificial baits, with live shrimp being the main focus of attention for most everyone who has been fishing from a boat. Occasional shell pads (mixed with mud) have been prime targets for this weekâ€™s trout anglers wherever baitfish have been located over the shell. Of course, the wind and weather conditions need to be such that anglers are able to get out to enjoy the mid-bay oyster reefs, but intermittent shell along many of the bayâ€™s shorelines are holding trout as well, but the presence of natural bait is key. Area back lakes have also given up some nice trout this week, as well. If you donâ€™t find them in the first place you stop, just move a little bit until you locate them. The majority of the weekâ€™s trout bite has been experienced early each day, so plan accordingly and get out to where you want to fish as early as you possibly can.

This past week was simply perfect for anyone who enjoys a true fight when fishing, as the redfish that were landed showed many of our guests why redfish are so fun to catch. These bronze-shouldered beauties have shown up in numbers in a vast portion of the San Antonio Bay and neighboring bay systems - it seems like theyâ€™re everywhere! Now thatâ€™s not to say that youâ€™re going to catch a redfish upon every cast, but whenever you locate them you can also certainly be assured that youâ€™re probably going to be there for a while. A number of this weekâ€™s guests spent a great amount of fun time catching reds just under 20-inches just to recognize one keeper, so it became a fun chore to catch fish until the 3-fish limit was reached for each person. A number of the Bay Flats guides released oversize reds this week, which indicates weâ€™re getting into some of the big brutes that are typically seen this month and next. Stayed tuned, as the redfish action should continue to explode with a few more high tides and a little bit cooler weather. Until next time, have fun out there, and be safe!











_________________________________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property*

*â€œThe Reefâ€ *​Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.






*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.






*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Saturday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High 89F. Winds N at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly sunny. High around 90F. Winds W at 5 to 10 mph.
*Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A mainly sunny sky. High 89F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 50 % Precip. / 0.15 in*
Overcast with rain showers at times. Thunder possible. High 81F. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Wednesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds from time to time. High 82F. Winds NNE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis: *
Winds should gradually shift more northerly by Saturday as Tropical Storm Nate moves northward through the central Gulf of Mexico. Elevated swells will once again be possible leading to increased risk for rip currents and minor coastal overflow for the Middle Texas Coast. Nate will move inland on Sunday over the Northern Gulf Coast well east of the Middle Texas Coastal Waters. Waves and swells will decrease on Sunday. Onshore flow will resume by Sunday night. Rain chances will return on Tuesday ahead of a cold front, which will approach the waters late Tuesday night. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 79.0 degrees
Seadrift 82.9 degrees
Matagorda Bay 81.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Watch Our Deer Hunting Video*





*See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------

